#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Flaresim V3.0

## jlo1983

test

See More: Flaresim V3.0

----------


## FSRFSR

dear jlo1983 .. 
have install flaresim v.2 ?? any suggestion to pass the serial number for flaresim v.2 ?? 
thx..

----------


## spacer

I faced the same problem. I have an expereince run the simulator in large EPC engineering company in USA and it was good to learn how the flare works. I want to run it to study the flare system by changing options.

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I faced the same problem. I have an expereince run the simulator in large EPC engineering company in USA and it was good to learn how the flare works. I want to run it to study the flare system by changing options.



Hi dear
can you simulate flame of blow up by 500000 lit/min oil

----------


## hantana

Flaresim does not work on my computer due to inadequate of *.lic file. 
Who can advise me,

Thank a lot

----------


## hantana

Flaresim does not work on my computer due to inadequate of *.lic file. 
Who can advise me,

Thank a lot

----------

